# JHB VapeMeet 5th March Cloud Comp - Win a Vapor Flask, Hexohm and juice!



## Paulie

Hey all you cloud blowers,

ECIGSSA will be hosting a *Cloud Blowing Competition* at the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on the 5th March 2016 at NewsCafe Sandton (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/page-5#post-326420)

The Last Cloud Blowing contest was lots of fun and I know for a fact that there are a few people who want to dethrone @Oliver Barry!

Contestants are each given a number and chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use any atty, mod an build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
Each Contestant will be given plain VG (90% VG and 10% PG) to compete with.
Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
If they cannot decide they will ask to try again.
Judges will decide from following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud
Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect the decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.
*Prizes
1st: Vapor Flask Classic 150W Mod with 2x LG HG2 Batteries *(Sponsored by VapeCartel)
*2nd: Hexohm v3 Mod *(Sponsored by VapeKing)
*3rd: 2x Paulies Juice 50ml juices *(Sponsored by Paulie)

Please RSVP here if you would like to take part thanks!
Also people who would like to take part and don't RSVP can come talk to me before 14:00. I will not be allowing people after that thanks.

The time of the event on the day will be announced shortly.

--- UPDATE ---

Sir Vape has been ever so gratuitous to sponsor a pack of *Wick N Vape - Cotton Bits* for the Cloud Blowing Competition !

For those who would like to use some it will be at the coil building table.

Have Fun and Lets see some big clouds people!

[RSVP=19639]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Adrian6969 - 1
Alex - 1 - _rainmaker_
Alezea Botha - 1 - _Dean Stone - blaas soos 'n baas_
arshad - 2 - _newbie lol first time entering_
Bartart - 1 - _Follow me im right behind you_
cam - 1 - _make sure no one else is last...thank me later_
chris17 - 1
ChrisFJS - 1
Clouds4Days - 1 - _I'm a newbie but going in for the fun of it_
Cobrali - 0 - _something came up and i cant stay for it.._
craig_evsss - 1
D-son - 1
Dr Phil - 1 - _I'm here_
Ezekiel - 1
Flash696 - 1 - _The more the better! Possible to have it inside NC this time?_
Forfcuksakes - 1
GlacieredPyro - 1
Jaime - 1 - _can't wait to blow a cloud_
Keith Milton - 1
MarcoDeWetImperialVapers - 3
Marius Combrink - 1
Maxxis - 1
MetalGearX - 1 - _I chickend out last time... but now i can dance!_
michael dos santos - 1
Michael Hockey - 1
MoeB786 - 1
Monica Hedder - 1
NewOobY - 1 - _I know I will not win, but I know it will be fun _
Nox46 - 1 - _Dead keen_
Oliver Barry - 1 - _BRING IT ON!!!_
Rob Fisher - 1 - _Testing 1-2-3 YaY it works!_
Scholaratari - 1 - _Cloud comp_
Shane - 1 - _Sounds like fun_
shaunnadan - 1
sideshowruki - 1 - _What is this black magic?_
Stroodlepuff - 1 - _Hell why not _
Trippyboy - 1
Vapordude - 1 - _Upon arrival please say "Welcome to The Black Pearl..."_
WARMACHINE - 1 - _Watch my 2 ohm build mix it up_
Willie Scott - 1

Total: 42

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marius Combrink

whoop. Gonna be such a jol
I suck at this but who cares.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shane

Lol, never tried cloud chasing before this should be ...... interesting


----------



## Marius Combrink

Shane said:


> Lol, never tried cloud chasing before this should be ...... interesting


doesn't matter bud.
Just enjoy it


----------



## Shane

Thanks bud, will try to. As long as i don't end up coughing my lungs out, that would just be embarrassing. ( Still better than smoking though)


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> whoop. Gonna be such a jol
> I suck at this but who cares.



remember to keep fresh batteries and be gently with the mod this time.... you dont want it to lock on you 

but if your gonna use your new sig then WOAHHHHH your all sorted


----------



## Marius Combrink

Shane said:


> Thanks bud, will try to. As long as i don't end up coughing my lungs out, that would just be embarrassing. ( Still better than smoking though)


haha last vape meet I went through to the second round super impressed. get on stage take a massive hit just to realize the device was locked

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> remember to keep fresh batteries and be gently with the mod this time.... you dont want it to lock on you
> 
> but if your gonna use your new sig then WOAHHHHH your all sorted


hahahhahaha
yeah gonna use my new Sig


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> hahahhahaha
> yeah gonna use my new Sig



awesome !!!

cant wait to see what build you throw on her


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> awesome !!!
> 
> cant wait to see what build you throw on her


I don't know either.
At least there is still some time to practice and experiment


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have been training with the champion himself....time for the girls to take the lead!!!! @Liza Flynn see you up there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marius Combrink

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have been training with the champion himself....time for the girls to take the lead!!!! @Liza Flynn see you up there


I call cheatsies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro

I have no idea what I'm gonna do.
I normally build for thick clouds for vape tricks.

This is gonna be new.
I guess surface area is king here?

Edit: So the ohms law math tells me 0.25 is about the safest for my samsung 25R's
Is this right?


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Oliver Barry Want to build me a Noisy Cricket and Alliance RDA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox

awww im working that day and won't be there on time last time was good fun


----------



## Silver

This is going to be awesome
I just need to find a camera lens wide enough to get the clouds in!

Big respect for the cloud blowers participating.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> This is going to be awesome
> I just need to find a camera lens wide enough to get the clouds in!
> 
> Big respect for the cloud blowers participating.


Nikon or canon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

hmmmm, maybe for tickles... never tried to blow a cloud, and pretty sure i am not much good, but in the spirit of a fun day someone needs to provide the laughs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

cam said:


> hmmmm, maybe for tickles... never tried to blow a cloud, and pretty sure i am not much good, but in the spirit of a fun day someone needs to provide the laughs.


Go for it - press that blue RSVP button in the first post!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY

I'm entering more to be a spectator than anything else. But now I am going to check builds for cloud chasing etc. Today's research assignment assigned, and soon to be executed. Thank for the awesome events guys and gals . 
I'm looking forward to it, but being on this forum for the past couple of weeks I have learnt there are people here with huge lungs. Can't wait to see the clouds that are going to be chucked


----------



## GlacieredPyro

I'm out.


----------



## shaunnadan

GlacieredPyro said:


> I'm out.


but whyyyyyyy?


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Honestly, it may sound petty, but not a single response on a battery safety question in a cloud comp thread worries me.

Either respondents don't know or don't want to assist. Both left me feeling a bit uncertain about it.
As such I prefer not to partake. I don't want to be a danger and don't want to be endangered.


----------



## shaunnadan

GlacieredPyro said:


> Honestly, it may sound petty, but not a single response on a battery safety question in a cloud comp thread worries me.
> 
> Either respondents don't know or don't want to assist. Both left me feeling a bit uncertain about it.
> As such I prefer not to partake. I don't want to be a danger and don't want to be endangered.



hmmm.. this is rather interesting.

so i have received a few PM's from people looking for advise. some are a bit shy and don't want to ask questions in public (you know who all of you are !)

my 1st question is what mod, batteries and build your planning on running. i then do a quick steam-engine check and find the "safe" and the "critical" limits. knowing that you now can build in that range (at your own risk) helps influence things greatly.

once we have that info we look at what atty you have that's best suited for clouds (99% is all down to airflow and the 1% is the build deck)

then we discuss possible builds. something that can get maximum results on your mod within the safe range. 

build things to consider :

wicking (this is important unless you like the taste of cooked cotton)
airflow within the atty
ramp up time 
coil surface area

if you have a specific safety concern then voice it here, otherwise your more than welcome to PM me or one of the vetrans on the forum. we are all willing to help

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm.. this is rather interesting.
> 
> so i have received a few PM's from people looking for advise. some are a bit shy and don't want to ask questions in public (you know who all of you are !)
> 
> my 1st question is what mod, batteries and build your planning on running. i then do a quick steam-engine check and find the "safe" and the "critical" limits. knowing that you now can build in that range (at your own risk) helps influence things greatly.
> 
> once we have that info we look at what atty you have that's best suited for clouds (99% is all down to airflow and the 1% is the build deck)
> 
> then we discuss possible builds. something that can get maximum results on your mod within the safe range.
> 
> build things to consider :
> 
> wicking (this is important unless you like the taste of cooked cotton)
> airflow within the atty
> ramp up time
> coil surface area
> 
> if you have a specific safety concern then voice it here, otherwise your more than welcome to PM me or one of the vetrans on the forum. we are all willing to help



Pm'ed @shaunnadan my question from earlier in the thread. He got me sorted.
I've +1'ed myself again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

GlacieredPyro said:


> I've +1'ed myself again.




YAY !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

GlacieredPyro said:


> Honestly, it may sound petty, but not a single response on a battery safety question in a cloud comp thread worries me.
> 
> Either respondents don't know or don't want to assist. Both left me feeling a bit uncertain about it.
> As such I prefer not to partake. I don't want to be a danger and don't want to be endangered.



@GlacieredPyro , I'm sure quite a few guys were puzzled by this post, as most users on e-cig forums take battery safety serious, and especially so around here.
Only by scrolling back now, I see where the issue came in. Please keep in mind that this forum generates quite a bit of activity - a couple of hundred posts a day, and most people stay logged on and update frequently or read subscribed items as soon they appear in Tapatalk.
For your own sanity, do not add new questions by editing an existing 'older' post of yours and expect droves of responses. When it's read, it's overs.. done - no new notifications come out for edits and most people will never see that post of yours again. Rather add another post in the same thread that everyone will see as new. No one here will think anything of it when someone re-posts the same question in the same thread and say "Hey, sweet-cheeks! No-one bothered to answer me yet. I need to know....." - just don't do it every 5 minutes 

I trust @shaunnadan put your mind at ease. Just keep in mind that any mod, any atty and any build goes, so a (higher powered) regulated mod can also be used to good effect, including the added safety aspects it provides - Ollie took first prize using a Rolo in November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I would've loved to participate, but unfortunately, I cannot vape pure VG. I go into a coughing frenzy and almost pass out. I tried to get my lungs used to it, but it's not happening, so I'll just be a spectator.


----------



## shaunnadan

zadiac said:


> I would've loved to participate, but unfortunately, I cannot vape pure VG. I go into a coughing frenzy and almost pass out. I tried to get my lungs used to it, but it's not happening, so I'll just be a spectator.




In terms of vg What ratio is the highest that you can Vape?


----------



## zadiac

shaunnadan said:


> In terms of vg What ratio is the highest that you can Vape?



I'm used to 70/30 but of course, that generates significantly less clouds.


----------



## shaunnadan

zadiac said:


> I'm used to 70/30 but of course, that generates significantly less clouds.



Wattage specific ? Could you do high vg at lower power


----------



## zadiac

shaunnadan said:


> Wattage specific ? Could you do high vg at lower power



I'll do a few tests at diff wattages and let you know. Have to do a build for cloud production first tho. Will let you know.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Any build suggestions for good cloud production on a dripper ?


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> Any build suggestions for good cloud production on a dripper ?


Mod :
Batteries :
Dripper :
?


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> Any build suggestions for good cloud production on a dripper ?



Generic suggestions : large surface area, fast ramp time, wide open airflow, wide drip tip, fast wicking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

shaunnadan said:


> Mod :
> Batteries :
> Dripper :
> ?


Cricket, Tesiyi or turds and Alliance v2


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> Cricket, Tesiyi or turds and Alliance v2



oooh, nice setup 

i may have something special in mind. will do a quick test build when im out of my meetings and will report back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

shaunnadan said:


> oooh, nice setup
> 
> i may have something special in mind. will do a quick test build when im out of my meetings and will report back


I wait with baited breath


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> I wait with baited breath



so my 1st plan was an epic success... but not for your mod.

im my mind i had hoped for a nice 0.3 resistance but landed up with a super sub ohm 0.18 killer !!!

going to change up a few things and will provide feedback on build 2 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

shaunnadan said:


> so my 1st plan was an epic success... but not for your mod.
> 
> im my mind i had hoped for a nice 0.3 resistance but landed up with a super sub ohm 0.18 killer !!!
> 
> going to change up a few things and will provide feedback on build 2 !


 WOW, that is low....nice


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, that is low....nice



did a few different builds and i always came back with simple being the best option. 22g dual with 4mm id 11 wraps a side. hit the hardest on a series mech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

--- UPDATE ---

Sir Vape has been ever so gratuitous to sponsor a pack of *Wick N Vape - Cotton Bits* for the Cloud Blowing Competition !

For those who would like to use some it will be at the coil building table.

Thank You to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> --- UPDATE ---
> 
> Sir Vape has been ever so gratuitous to sponsor a pack of *Wick N Vape - Cotton Bits* for the Cloud Blowing Competition !
> 
> For those who would like to use some it will be at the coil building table.
> 
> Thank You to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> 
> View attachment 46203


This is epic


----------



## zadiac

shaunnadan said:


> Wattage specific ? Could you do high vg at lower power



Sorry mate. Not gonna happen. Tried all the way down to 70/30 at diff wattages. I go into a coughing frenzy and get massive slime in my throat. I'm out. It's definitely not fun for me. I'll just watch. I'm more into flavor anyways. 

Normal vaping at 70/30 is good for me. I enjoy it, but those massive lung inhales even at 70/30 and diff wattages up to pure VG is just not me. I'll pass.


----------



## NewOobY

thanks @shaunnadan for the build advise, I will be using: 
1) Cuboid
2) Samsung 25R's
3) Velocity <-- I know this is not a cloud atty, but hey it's what I got

Do you think a 4mm build will fit in the Velocity?


----------



## shaunnadan

NewOobY said:


> thanks @shaunnadan for the build advise, I will be using:
> 1) Cuboid
> 2) Samsung 25R's
> 3) Velocity <-- I know this is not a cloud atty, but hey it's what I got
> 
> Do you think a 4mm build will fit in the Velocity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 46488



i actually did this build yesterday.

4mm id, dual parallel 24g kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

shaunnadan said:


> i actually did this build yesterday.
> 
> 4mm id, dual parallel 24g kanthal.


wow thanks  - i'm gonna have to try those dual parallel wires.


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> oooh, nice setup
> 
> i may have something special in mind. will do a quick test build when im out of my meetings and will report back



Lol @shaunnadan - the epic coil builder - between meetings. 
I'd love to see the look on people's faces who are in the meeting with you when you tell them you're just going to go build a quick coil with the turds and see how the clouds are.... ha ha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MoeB786

Should have a competition for us small people


----------



## shaunnadan

MoeB786 said:


> Should have a competition for us small people



the competition is open to everyone !


----------



## MoeB786

But its no fair we gonna loose so badly lol


----------



## shaunnadan

hahaha is that not a cuboid in ur profile pic ?


MoeB786 said:


> But its no fair we gonna loose so badly lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786

It is lol but i still need to get a dripper lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoeB786 said:


> It is lol but i still need to get a dripper lol



Make sure your Cuboid is fully charged and I'll donate a Stro with Dual Clapton's to you!  0,18Ω Baby!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MoeB786

Awesome thank you


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Rob Fisher 
Does it matter if your batteries are fully charged or not on a regulated mod? I thought that's only important on a mech ?
Thanks


----------



## zadiac

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> Does it matter if your batteries are fully charged or not on a regulated mod? I thought that's only important on a mech ?
> Thanks



That should be obvious 
Batteries should always be fully charged when you install them......if that is what it's about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> Does it matter if your batteries are fully charged or not on a regulated mod? I thought that's only important on a mech ?
> Thanks



No it doesn't matter... and you are spot on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Rob Fisher said:


> Make sure your Cuboid is fully charged and I'll donate a Stro with Dual Clapton's to you!  0,18Ω Baby!
> View attachment 46504
> View attachment 46505
> View attachment 46506


@Rob Fisher you legend sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

zadiac said:


> That should be obvious
> Batteries should always be fully charged when you install them......if that is what it's about


I know your batteries should be charged hahaha, sorry man what I was saying is if you enter the cloud comp and say your batteries are only half it would/should not affect your power supply on a regulated mod.
Only if you have a mech mod then your battery's should be full.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Clouds4Days said:


> I know your batteries should be charged hahaha, sorry man what I was saying is if you enter the cloud comp and say your batteries are only half it would/should not affect your power supply on a regulated mod.
> Only if you have a mech mod then your battery's should be full.



It could potentially affect the performance. The Cuboid was originally released as a 150W mod. The 'upgrade' to 200W does not apply to the entire range of the expected battery life and the mod will start to automatically limit the power output based on the remaining battery life.

At half, you might be lucky to get to 120-150W, but definitely can not expect to get 200W out of it. I'm mentioning this so you know what to expect beforehand and not get a serious case of disappointment on the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks @Kuhlkatz
Oh sorry i never said, im running a rx200.
@Moeb786 is running the cuboid.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz
> Oh sorry i never said, im running a rx200.
> @Moeb786 is running the cuboid.


Tonights not my night. I've edited the same message about 4 times already.
Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz
> Oh sorry i never said, im running a rx200.
> @Moeb786 is running the cuboid.



Oh yes, also not my day it seems. That was my bad.
That is the problem with forums... It's like partially reading 40 books at the same time, then picking up a random one and trying to continue where you left off in the the storyline and character build-up for the next five minutes 
The Rolo should be able to maintain close to max power level to far closer to the end of battery life, not necessarily right through to the end though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@Oliver Barry i see you rsvp'd mmmmm gonna try and defend that title are we?


----------



## MoeB786

He owns it he has lungs of a freaking dragon !!!


----------



## MoeB786

@Rob Fisher and @Kuhlkatz Cuboid only reaches 200w with a 0.3ohm build for some odd reason lol


----------



## Flash696

Morning everyone. My concern is that there isn't going to be enough space at the venue to accommodate everyone. This year there's not only going to be a bigger turnout, but more entries. At the last meet that little room at the back of NC was JAM PACKED. Just a thought thought.


----------



## shaunnadan

Flash696 said:


> Morning everyone. My concern is that there isn't going to be enough space at the venue to accommodate everyone. This year there's not only going to be a bigger turnout, but more entries. At the last meet that little room at the back of NC was JAM PACKED. Just a thought thought.



Hey

We have taken that into consideration and have a solution! 

All left handed entrants will stand inside facing the bar and all right handed entrants will stand outside facing the car park! Sorted  

... On a serious note . We have made arrangements for a bigger space

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

MoeB786 said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Kuhlkatz Cuboid only reaches 200w with a 0.3ohm build for some odd reason lol


 
How much more do you want out of that cuboid !!!! 

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flash696

shaunnadan said:


> Hey
> 
> We have taken that into consideration and have a solution!
> 
> All left handed entrants will stand inside facing the bar and all right handed entrants will stand outside facing the car park! Sorted
> 
> ... On a serious note . We have made arrangements for a bigger space



Awesomeness  that's great news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arshad

Why can't I rsvp


----------



## Shane

You cannot rsvp via tapatalk, try visiting the site then it will work.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## arshad

Shane said:


> You cannot rsvp via tapatalk, try visiting the site then it will work.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk



im on my pc now still no luck


----------



## shaunnadan

arshad said:


> im on my pc now still no luck



we looking into it , give us a few min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arshad

shaunnadan said:


> we looking into it , give us a few min



thanks bru


----------



## arshad

says rsvp for this event expired


----------



## shaunnadan

arshad said:


> says rsvp for this event expired


ITS WORKING AGAIN !!!


----------



## Cobrali

I wanna enter but then again I don't have a cloud tank and I have stagefright..so maybe next year!


----------



## Ezekiel

Just finished breaking in my build for Saturday... now I have to leave it because I don't want to have to re-wick on Friday and potentially mess it up.

And for anybody a bit scared to enter (@Cobrali) don't worry - most of us (Read: Pretty much everyone other than @Oliver Barry aka "The Dragon" and a few of his buddies who can find part time work in a theatre as smoke-machines), I think, just enter for the fun of it. I know my build won't have a chance of even winning a single round - I swear, I've blown bigger clouds on a Twisp. But building/experimenting/practicing is fun!

Anyway, not giving away my build... but, as promised, it's a TC build. Proof:




Highest I've ever gone... unluckily I have the lung capacity of a starving water-phobic cigar-smoking teenager...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi guys I just wanna find out. I have rsvp for the cloud comp but I am unsure I can make it on time as I'm working that day. Will it be a problem if I leave my rsvp cause I really still wanna make it even if I have to start work at 04h00 to make it on time for the comp. ☺


----------



## Flash696

The eciggsa cloud comp seems to be becoming a thing. Just wanted to find out if in future this will be broken up in classes to level the playing field? E.g class for tanks, single 18650, dual 18650 and open? Just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Flash696 said:


> The eciggsa cloud comp seems to be becoming a thing. Just wanted to find out if in future this will be broken up in classes to level the playing field? E.g class for tanks, single 18650, dual 18650 and open? Just a thought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



only time will tell


----------



## Flash696

shaunnadan said:


> only time will tell


You sound like a politician now @shaunnadan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Got my build ready for the comp.
Thanks for the help @shaunnadan 
No high expectations just wanna have some fun with all my fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

ok, I have decided to enter..what the hell..all I would like to achieve is 3rd place..juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Guys Im going to have to withdraw, my chest is not doing so good with this flu 

Will enter the next one


----------



## christovape

Was awesome to watch...... what a jol

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil

Was good fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Who won?


----------



## Silver

*Winner of the 5 March ECIGSSA Vape Meet Cloud Comp was @Maxxis*

I am not sure who came second.
( @Paulie, @PeterHarris , @Rowan Francis can you confirm)

@Dr Phil took third place

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis

Thanks @Silver. 

Anybody take more photos or videos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Maxxis said:


> Thanks @Silver.
> 
> Anybody take more photos or videos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately I was not able to get any good shots this time. 
But there were several peeps taking photos - perhaps some of you can post those here
I also recall someone behind the judges with a top camera that was taking photos. @Paulie, do you know who that was? 

@Charlie Fripp , did you guys get any photos of the cloud blowing by any chance?


----------



## Silver

@Maxxis - i think we need to come to you one evening in the next few weeks for a coil building and cloud blowing evening!!

I will bring pizzas and takeaways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis

Silver said:


> @Maxxis - i think we need to come to you one evening in the next few weeks for a coil building and cloud blowing evening!!
> 
> I will bring pizzas and takeaways



Sounds good to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Silver said:


> *Winner of the 5 March ECIGSSA Vape Meet Cloud Comp was @Maxxis*
> 
> I am not sure who came second.
> ( @Paulie, @PeterHarris , @Rowan Francis can you confirm)
> 
> @Dr Phil took third place



1st - @Maxxis
2nd - @ChrisFJS 
3rd - @Dr Phil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Silver said:


> Unfortunately I was not able to get any good shots this time.
> But there were several peeps taking photos - perhaps some of you can post those here
> I also recall someone behind the judges with a top camera that was taking photos. @Paulie, do you know who that was?
> 
> @Charlie Fripp , did you guys get any photos of the cloud blowing by any chance?



Hi,

We didn't take any pictures, but the video is live and there is some footage in there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis

Thanks Mr Fripp. Looking for that last round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

